# Eres profesor de electronica? Comparte tus experiencias.



## Adán González (Nov 21, 2008)

Soy nuevo en este foro y no logré ubicar un espacio para los profesores de electronica. Yo trabajo como técnico y como profesor y me gustaría compartir mis conocimientos con otros profesores, saber que están haciendo, intercambiar metodologías, técnicas de evaluación, proyectos electrónicos, diseño, cálculo, simulación, montaje previo, y construcción de circuitería electrónica. Me gustaría conocer que hacen en otros países y que tan acertados estamos en Guatemala y si nos falta pues actualizarnos, sin ningún egoísmo pueden contar con todo mi apoyo que cuento con experiencia en:
Reparación de: tv, audio, video, electrónica industrial. Poseo un taller y más de 20 años de experiencia y me gustaría comentar situaciones en el área. Si el espacio existe mis disculpas que continuaré buscando. Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola Adán,

Edite el titulo de tu mensaje y lo movi a la sección de discusiones generales, en esta sección tendrá una mayor difusión.

Saludos.


----------



## Adán González (Nov 24, 2008)

Gracias por reubicar mi mensaje siempre estaré en contacto, saludos


----------

